# Sentra Door Lock Help



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I have this problem with my Sentra 98 GXE, where I can't open all the doors with just the turn of the key. I turn it ones, it opens the driver door, then i turn it again, and nothing happens. Can someone help me out.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

u are supposed to be able to only open one door at a time with the key.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> u are supposed to be able to only open one door at a time with the key.


are u sure, cause when i got the car my dealer opened all the doors with the key


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

roman4189 said:


> are u sure, cause when i got the car my dealer opened all the doors with the key



100% sure.....are u sure he didnt use the keyless entry of some sort?


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

AjRaCeR805 said:


> 100% sure.....are u sure he didnt use the keyless entry of some sort?


u know i'm not 100% sure cause i got my car like 5 years ago but pretty damn sure and then in the owners manual it says u can open the all doors with the key


----------



## Irons (Jul 10, 2002)

I know my wifes 96GXE does Not have all door lock/unlock feature.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

Irons said:


> I know my wifes 96GXE does Not have all door lock/unlock feature.


maybe it's only on the 98 GXE's or later


----------



## SentraStyleEMW (Aug 15, 2002)

roman4189 said:


> maybe it's only on the 98 GXE's or later


My 98 Sentra GXE doesn't do that either...are you sure you aren't thinking of the Altima...I know that 98 Altimas have that feature where you turn once and drivers door unlocks, and again and the rest unlock...never seen a sentra do that.


----------



## roman4189 (Aug 2, 2004)

I don't know you guys, maybe I have bad memory about this. Pretty sure it opened with the key, but I don't care much. Thanks for telling me though it doesn't work.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

This only works if you have the keyless entry system or alarm/keyless. I went and tried it on my SE-L. When I go to lock my doors with the key, I can lock all 4 doors and set the alarm with one turn of the key. When I unlock, one turn unlocks the door and disables the alarm, 2 turns unlocks the other doors. This feature works on both sides, not just the driver's door.


----------



## huskya83 (Apr 20, 2004)

i got a gxe 99' and it works.. one to open driver's , twice to open all once to lock all but that's the keyless entry..

i've never heard of just using the key to open the all the doors


----------



## ltcassio (May 7, 2004)

it says it in the owners manual, it's in the lock and keys section. it says that all sentras with power locks should be able to turn the key twice and have it unlock. now, this has never happened with me. also, my car supposedly has keyless entry (Called up a dealer and gave them my VIN, said i did) but there's no security light on my gauge cluster and when i bought it there was no FOB (though i bought it from some arab guy who is a reseller) whichever... let me know you guys' opinions


----------



## sentra_gxe (Apr 23, 2004)

My 1991 Sentra GXE opens all the doors at once with a turn of the key.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

hmmm, I don't recall my old 97 GXE ever being able to do that.


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

I have an aftermarket keyless entry installed and mine does not do this either.
98 sentra gxe


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, an aftermarket one won't make any difference. I still think it'll only work if you have stock keyless or stock alarm. Just having power locks doesn't mean it'll work. I'm fairly certain it didn't work in my old 97 GXE. I think I tried it when I found out my mom's Maxima could.


----------



## davido (Aug 23, 2004)

*re*

didn't work on my 98 gxe, it does on my quest though


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Ninety-Nine SE-L said:


> well, an aftermarket one won't make any difference.


just stating this so nobody else would go outside and try it (if they have an aftermareket alarm as well.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

xbrandonx said:


> just stating this so nobody else would go outside and try it (if they have an aftermareket alarm as well.


hehe, well, the cars with stock keyless have sensors in the doors that can tell when you turn the key twice (it's also how you can disarm the stock alarm with the key). Got no keyless, you won't have these sensors and an aftermarket alarm won't add this.


----------



## jennypatel (Aug 20, 2010)

Well, you had done the great thing by installing the key less entry system in your sentra. This helps you in providing you the better security for your car.


----------

